# 3 Months with Princess Peach



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Today is 3 months since we rescued Peach! I swear she has turned our lives upside down. I guess we've been lucky, but she has bad habits, squared. She counter surfs, gets in the trash, gets into everything she's not supposed to, and even sits in front of the TV when we are watching. I am pretty sure her favorite past time is getting up on a counter or dresser etc, stare us directly in the eye, and then swat something to the floor.

Despite all of her bad habits, she is adorable, loving, fun and always entertaining. She's stolen our hearts. To think that 2 different people threw her away to die before she rescued us, I just can't imagine. We love you Peach!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

ha! Look at that face in the first picture! You say she sits in front of the TV? Does she sit on the newspaper and books also? She looks as though she is plotting her next move. Beware!  Good luck on the counter-surfing, that is so tiresome.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Can you growl? Years ago we trained a pair of kittens to not scratch furniture by growling at them when they did. It might work for your counter surfing problem. 
Our present pair don't counter surf when we're around to reprimand them, but I'm pretty sure they probably do when we aren't around to see it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe the jumping and getting into stuff is attention seeking because she wants to play. Kiki my youngest will jump on the dressing table just to get us to get out of bed (esp weekends) as soon as you move she jumps down purring a storm but get back into bed and she's back there. Lulu sits in front of the TV when she wants treats. 
Peach is such a cutie. Glad she found you


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

She is definitely just bored. We have several toys we play with her, but in the end she is still very young, maybe only a year or so according to the vet. We hiss at her instead of growl  Regardless, we love her and we love that she's ours. I can't tell you how many "non-cat" people have come into our home and vowed that they'd have a cat if it was like her.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a cutie pie....a Peach indeed! I love the picture of her with your other cat. She sounds like lots of fun to me.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She does look like a princess! That first picture is awesome.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I hate to laugh at your pain, but reading that made me literally laugh out loud! :lol: Her face says it all, you can tell she's full of mischief! Hehe and she is absolutely ADORABLE! I always tell my cat, Tootsie, that the only reason I put up with her antics is because she's so cute. :wink:


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Its really not even pain ? I guess it comes off that way as I reread my post, but I meant it more as endearment. She's not perfect but shes entertaining and loving so we'll call it purrfect ? We love her, crazy and all.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

She's adorable. My cat did the all surfaces must be cleared of objects thing when he was young. There so crazy at that age. That just p's me off that people threw her out like that. I'm glad she found you.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It sounds like she know's she's home. She looks like a happy cat...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

All her bad habits sound like typical kitten habits! She is adorable and looks like a jewel! Thank you for rescuing her!!


----------



## Stephie51182 (Feb 16, 2016)

Is she a diluted tortie? She is sooooooo cute!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh how could I have missed this? I love her coloring:love2, and have long admired diluted calico/torties from afar (ssshh, my two brown tabbies are in the dark about this, lol).

She sounds like a natural born feline with a lot of spunk and energy! You think she's bad now, just wait when she's a teenager...:yikes I'm still hoping my adult grown cats will settle down, we'll see in a few more years!:mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! What a Cutie, and she definitely looks like she can be an imp!!
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She's a little comedienne! Whos the 2 tone cat?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a little sweetheart! A mischievous little sweetheart, but who could stay mad at that face? 

She looks tiny!


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

What a beautiful princess she is . Peach is a great name for her. She looks so sweet and loving,and is lucky to have found you. Love her forever.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is adorable! She does look like a troublemaker, though! 
I am glad she has a loving home.


----------

